# S7-Daten schnell und einfach protokollieren



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2006)

Guten Tag,

mit ACCON-S7-EasyLog können Sie Prozessdaten aus S7-
Steuerungen einfach und schnell mitprotokollieren 
und in einer CSV-Datei speichern. Dazu benötigen 
Sie keine Programmierkenntisse. Unterstützt werden 
die S7-300 und S7-400.

Ihre Möglichkeiten:
direkte Anzeige der SPS-Operanden (Eingänge, Ausgänge, 
Merker, Timer, Zähler, Daten)
Protokollierung von Störungen oder Füllständen
gespeicherte Daten können Sie direkt mit Excel 
öffnen und weiterverarbeiten
Steuerungsanbindung seriell über den MPI-Bus, 
über PROFIBUS oder über Ethernet
keine Änderungen im SPS-Programm

ACCON-S7-EasyLog ist eine kostenlose Zusatzsoftware 
zu den ACCON-AGLink-Einzellizenzen. Bestellen Sie noch 
heute Ihre neue Lösung zum einfachen Protokollieren 
von S7-Daten schnell und bequem online.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch unseren neuen 
Katalog 02 2006 (Stand Juni 2006) mit 
aktueller Automatisierungstechnik-CD per Post. 
Füllen Sie dazu einfach das Onlineformular aus. 

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## TobiasM (27 Juni 2006)

Ist das CSV-Format denn irgendwo näher spezifiziert? Habe mich damit zwar schon kurz befasst, aber da es wohl unterschiedliche CSV-Definitionen gibt habe ich es wieder beiseite gelegt. Warum erzeugt Ihr nicht einfach eine Excel-Datei?

Tobi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juni 2006)

Zur CSV-Datei: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSV-Datei
Die Vorteile davon: Es ist eine einfache Textdatei, die mit vielen Programmen angesehen werden kann, unter anderem natürlich mit Excel. CVS-Dateien können mit jedem neuen Eintrag einfach ergänzt und müssen nicht komplett neu geschrieben werden. 
Eine XLS-Datei ist ein spezielles Excel-Format, das auch noch von der Excel-Version abhängt und mein Freund Bill (soweit ich weiss) nicht veröffentlicht hat.


----------

